# A chicken question, help please



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, so I have a couple of Isa Brown hens, 7 weeks old.

I wanted to enter them at my local show, just for a bit of fun. Question is, where do I enter them?

The schedule is as follows:

Soft feather Large:


Ancona
Australorp
Langshan
Leghorn
Minorca
New Hampshire
Orpington
Plymoth Rock
Rhode Island
Sussex
Wyandotte
AOV S/F large

Soft feather bantam


Ancona
Australorp
Belgian
Langshan
Leghorn, white
Leghorn, aoc
Orpington
Pekin, black
Pekin, aoc
Rosecomb
Seabright
Sussex
Wyandotte, white
Wyandotte, aoc
AOV S/F bantam

Hard feather large


Australian Game
Indian Game, dk
Indiam Game, aoc
Modern Game
OEG, black-red
OEG, duckwing
OEG, aoc
Pit Game
AOV H/F large

Hard feather bantam


Australian Game
Indian game, dk
Indian Game aoc
Modern Game
OEG, black-red dl
OEG, black-red ll
OEG, wheaten
OEG, blue-red
OEG, brown-red
OEG, duck-wing
OEG, ginger
OEG, spangle
OEG, aoc
Pit Game
AOV H/F bantam

Then there is a section for breed pairs, waterfowl and a junior section.

So what do they mean by hard and soft feather, I know nothing so sorry for the dumb questions, I am thinking that Isa Brown is a soft feather and that i would have to enter in the AOV class. Also, I think they would be large, not bantam.

Is that right?

As I said, I know squat about chickens.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

i know nothing about chickens either xD
I think soft feathered is like the fine fluffyness of silkies and stuff. I wouldnt know.
Have you any pics of them?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

They don't have catergories going by feathers in the U.S... over here they're by heavy or light breeds, laying, meat, & ornamental, etc. 

I had to look Isa Brown up because I've never heard of it, it says 'a cross between Rhode Island Red and Rhode Island White chickens.'
She would most definitely go in the soft feath large catergory, and AOV.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Aha, thanks Amos. 

I like my little chickens, they are happy little guys (girls, actually)

But, they are still living at work with their 17 hatchmates cos I'm still trying to let my mother bring me home! lol 

I picked two that had heaps of white on their rear ends, and white spots. Dont know if thats a colour fault or not ... guess I will find out at the show. They are pretty with their white though :wink:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Keren, I registered to BYC a couple minutes ago and found this:

http://www.backyardchickens.com/web/vie ... ISA_Browns


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol they look like our average chicken xD


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Amos, we think alike :wink: You know what they say about great minds and fools ... 

I registered and asked the question there. Turns out because they are a hybrid, probably cant show them. 

Also found out they dont live very long (like 2 - 3 yrs!) although some on those boards have had them for 8. Here's hoping my girls live a bit longer.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yup :wink: , well, sometimes I like to think 'Great minds think alike, but greater minds don't.' 
And yes I found your post on there, I didn't know that about 'hybrids', I thought they were being characterized as a normal breed over there  I would still call and ask just in case, some shows aren't as strict as others. Not sure.

I can't believe the amount of people on there.. theres always like atleast 200 on! Lol.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah, I couldnt believe I posted my question, one and a half days later I had to go to page two to find it!

They are definitely an active forum ... but some of the questions about goats leads me to worry about the goats


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Me too.. I felt like directing everyone to here, but I don't think you're exactly supposed to post links to other forums according to their rules. :sigh: 

Never know about anyone :shrug:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder ... 
We do not condone negative remarks about other forums (see "Rules" viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2749). We would appriciate it if we could keep those type of remarks to PM instead of a public forum.

Thanks for your cooperation, The TGS Team.


----------

